# BMQ jan 19th at connaught ranges (west ottawa)



## anton (25 Nov 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here is doing their weekend BMQ starting Jan. 19th at the Connaught Ranges in West-End Ottawa.

Oh and a simple question: Am I allowed to wear these nametapes I purchased on CPgear.com during my course?


----------



## andpro (25 Nov 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Oh and a simple question: Am I allowed to wear these nametapes I purchased on CPgear.com during my course?



It all depends on your course staff. Take them with you but don't wear them, and ask one of your course staff. Good luck. I see your going with 33 MP platoon, MP is a good reserve trade I think you'll like it.


----------



## IrishCanuck (28 Nov 2006)

I can't seem to find any information regarding the MP platoon your profile says you are apart of.

MP is the trade I am most interested in, and was wondering how you became apart of a reserve MP unit, as that also would be ideal for me at this point in time.

Any info you could send my way anton?


----------



## andpro (28 Nov 2006)

Here is the link to 2 MP COY which includes 33 MP Platoon (Ottawa), 32 MP Platoon (Toronto) and 31 MP Platoon London. 
http://28mppl.no-ip.com/2mpcoy//main.htm


----------



## IrishCanuck (28 Nov 2006)

Thanks andpro, I wasn't aware there was a reserve MP unit in my area, much appreciated, I'm pretty excited now.


----------



## Bomber for Life (6 Feb 2007)

anton said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone here is doing their weekend BMQ starting Jan. 19th at the Connaught Ranges in West-End Ottawa.
> 
> Oh and a simple question: Am I allowed to wear these nametapes I purchased on CPgear.com during my course?



I am teaching on it. 

You can wear them as long as the staff don't notice the difference. But now that you mentioned it, I am going to look. lol


----------



## brihard (6 Feb 2007)

anton said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone here is doing their weekend BMQ starting Jan. 19th at the Connaught Ranges in West-End Ottawa.
> 
> Oh and a simple question: Am I allowed to wear these nametapes I purchased on CPgear.com during my course?



Frankly I'm having enough trouble remembering 61 names and faces to begin with. I won't personally be looking for CP gear name tags- but I don't call any shots on this course and can't give you permission to, either.

Anything that lets me know who you guys are is useful. Then again, just by telling me your name on this site you've destroyed any chance of sliding by as a grey man.  >


----------

